# Building Cardio Endurance



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 21, 2008)

Guys I am not a fan of cardio but I've been doing 30 minutes of something after my weight training. Just curious if there is a method to building up cardio capacity faster but safely. Would doing 2 x 30 minute sessions per day increase my cardio capacity faster, or would I just be losing lean muscle by doing too much?

I get winded making a few trips up 2 flights of stairs carrying my groceries etc... This is the type of stuff that made me realize I need more cardio work. I want to be able to work a little harder without having breath hard when I am done.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2008)

how deconditioned are you?  are you very overweight?  do you have other health problems?


----------



## ironbull (Dec 21, 2008)

also would like to build endurance without losing muscle


----------



## Built (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, do I have a method for you!

Read this: Got Built? ï¿½ How to do Cardio if you MUST!
And try the "hill repeats" as outlined at the end of the article, one day a week on a non-training day. 

I was astonished at how quickly these brought up my endurance base. 

*I do them as follows:*

(In all cases, 3 â?????? 5 minute warm-up at 2% grade, 3.5-3.7 mph walk)

4 minutes at 8% grade
1 minute at 5% grade

4 minutes at 9% grade
1 minute at 5% grade

4 minutes at 10% grade
1 minute at 5% grade

4 minutes at 11% grade
1 minute at 2% grade

*Second week, add:*
4 minutes at 12% grade
1 minute at 5% grade   

*Third week, add:*
4 minutes at 13% grade
1 minute at 5% grade

*Fourth week, add:*
4 minutes at 14% grade
1 minute at 5% grade

*Fifth week, add:*
4 minutes at 15% grade
1 minute at 5% grade

(In all cases, end with 2 â?????? 10 minute cool-down at 2% grade)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like to know what your current level of fitness is before doing something like hill repeats.


----------



## Built (Dec 21, 2008)

Sure, you don't just jump in, but you don't just jump into ANYTHING. The way I have them set up you can start them as hard or as easy as you are able. I have out of shape grandmothers on my site who do them - they just keep the incline and the speed down until they can ramp both up.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 21, 2008)

P-funk said:


> how deconditioned are you?  are you very overweight?  do you have other health problems?



I don't do cardo typically, I have been inactive at the gym for a period of time. I have rededicated myself to fitness the past 4 or so months. I typically walk on a 14% grade for 30 minutes. That seems to keep me around 145bpm for the session. I have improved but I don't know if what I am doing is the most efficient thing. I have done stairs and they kill me!

I have high blood pressure and that is my main motivation to improve cardio capacity. I am shedding excess BF with diet. Cardio is only a focus for health not weight loss.

I am currently 255 down from 285, and around 25%BF right now. I am trying to get down to around 205-215 over the next 5-6 months.

Again this thread isn't about the weight loss as much as I am I trying to get a grip on what strengthens my heart and makes it work more efficiently. My hopes are to drop the weight and improve cardio to allow me to stop the BP meds.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2008)

The walking is fine if that is what you like to do.  You can begin to do some interval work - I prefer the bike for people who are your size because of the amount of stress that can develop from trying to run on a treadmill.

What have you done to try and improve your current walking program?  If you always walk at the same speed and for the same amount of time and your heart rate gets up to the same work rate (which may be effected by the BP-meds), then you have to do something to improve and get better.  If I never did any cardio, walking around the block would be hard.  If I walk around the block everyday for the next 6 weeks, walking around the block will become easy and if I want to improve I have to do something different - either walk around the block twice or walk around the block faster.  If I don't do one of those two things, then I wont improve my work capacity and I will simply stay the same (hence the ladies in the gym that have been on the elliptical for the past 4 years seeing no more improvements in their physique).  So, if you have been doing the same thing for awhile, it is time to try and improve.  You can try the hill intervals in your walking program like built suggested.  You can add some interval training on the bicycle for 15-20min. (as I suggested) and then follow it up with walking on the the treadmill.  Or you can simply try and walk for a longer amount of time.  Anything you can do to prevent adaptation.  The changes don't have to be made weekly, as you can make a change, allow your body to adapt and improve and then make another change.  This might look something like:

Weeks 1-3
Bike intervals for 20min. - 20 sec hard : 40 sec easy

Week 4-5
Bike intervals for 20min - 30 sec hard : 30sec easy

Week 6-7
Bike intervals for 25min. 30 sec hard : 30 sec easy

Week 8-9
Bike intervals for 25min. 20sec hard : 20 sec easy


etc....

anything you can do to improve.

patrick


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2008)

You already have some of the best mods on this board giving you advice but I thought I would throw this in.  When I used to kickbox we did real full contact rounds of kickboxing.  2 min rounds.  That shit would almost make me want to throw up around the 3rd round.  Now with that said.  I can do 30 minutes in the elliptical without any problem other then getting extremely board.  I am a big fan of HIT for cardio.  You can get creative with it.  I also think weight training in general helps with daily activities such as climbing flights as stairs.  Try to concentrate on what you are doing.  That helps me.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I am gaining capacity for sure just want to maximize this since that is my weak point. I notice things get easier over the weeks. I guess the wake up call was going from the walking inclines to doing stairs. I went like 55 flights of stairs yesterday for 30 minutes and it kicked my ass. I do 30 minutes walking on the incline and I am not so bad off. I keep my heart rate at 127-143BMP...but typically average around 145ish when all is said and done. I typically get in the mid 150's before slowing down to keep at where I want to be thus averaging the 145 range. 

It very well could be that what I expect is far greater than what is reasonable.


----------

